# Meet Mums in Sao Martinho area



## DALI2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello, 

My Husband and I, and our then six month old twins, moved to Sao Martinho do Porto on the Silver Coast just before Christmas, and are really enjoying life here. The only down side is that I am finding it hard to meet other Mums with young children. I would love to meet other ladies for trips out; a coffee and a chat; walk round the park etc...It doesn't have to be Mums with small children, (though that would be nice) just ladies who aren't intimidated by two lively little ones. 

Look forward to hearing from you,

Ali


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are two ladies groups at Caldas da Rainha not quite a mums group but would put you in contact with others and there's a forum member sorry can't remember her name who lives in SM do Porto.

A pop into Union Jac at Tornado would probably put you in contact with others.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> There are two ladies groups at Caldas da Rainha not quite a mums group but would put you in contact with others and there's a forum member sorry can't remember her name who lives in SM do Porto.
> 
> A pop into Union Jac at Tornado would probably put you in contact with others.



Quick update Canoe.................Union Jac is now at San Martinho on the front near the open grassland.

HTH

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheers, glad you told me I'm down in a couple of weeks

Any idea if they've changed web site my link doesn't appear to work


----------



## DALI2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

Many thanks for the info and the prompt reply canoeman. I have spoken to Jinny at Union Jac's, which is indeed now in Sao Martinho (thanks Rob). She was very helpful and is going to pass my phone number on to another mum she knows of when she pops in. 
I was told about one of the Ladies groups but I was warned that they had organized speakers, that it was fairly formal, and that they perhaps wasn't the sort of environment where they would welcome children, especially little ones. I didn't know there were two groups though, that sounds hopeful! If you have contact details that'd be great. Thanks again.

Ali


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is one of them Welcome the others web link not working? I understand the same but still a useful contact, and every Mum wants some own time


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a family get together group every FIRST sunday of the month organised by Silver Coast Friends.
This is held in the park in Caldas da Rainha.

Why not some and meet some of the people involved at the Silver Coast coffee morning, the next one will be on Friday (in TWO WEEKS time) at the Lisboa Restaurant in Caldas. I will PM you my phone number if you need to know more


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> This is one of them Welcome the others web link not working? I understand the same but still a useful contact, and every Mum wants some own time



The second site is working Canoeman think you might have the old on in mind...

This is the link to Silver Coast Friends Home - Silver Coast Friends


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> There is a family get together group every FIRST sunday of the month organised by Silver Coast Friends.
> This is held in the park in Caldas da Rainha.
> 
> Why not some and meet some of the people involved at the Silver Coast coffee morning, the next one will be on Friday (in TWO WEEKS time) at the Lisboa Restaurant in Caldas. I will PM you my phone number if you need to know more


Is there a new web site for Silver Coast Friends? that's the one not working

Ta you must have been reading my mind


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Silver Coast Friends FAMILIES IN THE PARK*

Monthly on the first Sunday 
Parque D. Carlos I, Caldas da Rainha. (map)
Families with children of all ages and nationalities meet at the play area of Parque D. Carlos I, Caldas da Rainha.
We meet on the First Sunday of the month.

Sometimes we stay in the play area and at other times we play outdoor games in the surrounding park. It's very informal, we just ask that you are responsible for the well-being of your own children.
We speak English and beginners Portuguese.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Cheers, glad you told me I'm down in a couple of weeks
> 
> Any idea if they've changed web site my link doesn't appear to work



Just spokoen to Jin and the website is being revamped.

the new address complete with GPS coordinates is:

Rua Candido dos Reis, Sao Martinho do Porto.
GPS coordinates: +39° 30' 47.27", -9° 8' 10.13"


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks got new address, I'll e-mail her to reserve some bits, thanks


----------



## DALI2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

*thanks*

Thank you for the link, and indeed every Mum does, but not many people want to look after two babies so she can have some 'own time'


----------



## DALI2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> There is a family get together group every FIRST sunday of the month organised by Silver Coast Friends.
> This is held in the park in Caldas da Rainha.
> 
> Why not some and meet some of the people involved at the Silver Coast coffee morning, the next one will be on Friday (in TWO WEEKS time) at the Lisboa Restaurant in Caldas. I will PM you my phone number if you need to know more


That would be lovely thank you Siobhan, that'd be much appreciated. Would I be able to bring the babies though, otherwise I won't be able to make it. I wouldn't want to turn up with them, and for people to be put out at all. 

Ali


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

DALI2012 said:


> That would be lovely thank you Siobhan, that'd be much appreciated. Would I be able to bring the babies though, otherwise I won't be able to make it. I wouldn't want to turn up with them, and for people to be put out at all.
> 
> Ali



there will be no problem 
How old are they?


----------

